# ID Help Needed Please



## glazzaro9 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here are some more bottles that we have uncovered on our property, starting to think that part of my land was used for a land fill in the 1800s or so. Anyways any help on Identifying these bottles would be greatly appreciated! Thank you

 Greg


----------



## glazzaro9 (Jun 19, 2007)

The too clean look comes from soaking them in water and being very good with photo and photo editing tools.  Wanted to give the best presentation for Identification purposes.  The Green Pony say "Dyottville Glasswork"

 Greg


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

that green pony is the best of the bunch, where is it from? its looking like your digging 1870s-TOC(turn of the century)


----------



## glazzaro9 (Jun 19, 2007)

Info on the short green bottle is:

 Dyottville Glassworks, JM. Kirschenmann, 485 CER Road, Philla

 Info on the Long dark green bottle is:

 Dyottville Glassworks, Philla (this info is posted on the bottom and no other info)

 Greg


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Greg,
 Your JM Kirschenmann may date to around 1860 if it has an iron pontil. 
 I have two iron pontiled Kirschenmann's with the same slugplate embossing, applied top, etc and  was told they both dated to around that time period.
 Can you show pictures of the bottom, lip and all the embossing without any photo editing?
 Stinger


----------



## glazzaro9 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok here is the break down of the bottle you requested.  No photo editing other then cropping and adjusting the levels a bit to make the text visible.  Hope this helps.

 Greg


----------



## glazzaro9 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok here is the break down of the bottle you requested.  No photo editing other then cropping and adjusting the levels a bit to make the text visible.  Hope this helps. Also if you look at my wife's website http://clazzaro.supernaturephotos.com you can select her bottle collection gallery and see what we have ben digging up.

  Greg


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi *Greg* and *Welcome* - 
 Nice finds... Are you digging for these or are they just hanging out on the surface? Also, what _general area of the world_ are you finding such treasure? 

 I'd be spending a lot of time at home. [] Keep 'em coming.


----------



## glazzaro9 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi

 We are finding these bottles believe it or not just below the surface, say 1/2 inch to 6 inches down.  After a good rain we see more.  Looks like my property may have been a landfill for earlier days.  The bottles are found close to some of the trees that are the oldest on my property, looks like the roots might be pushing them up from underneath. I live in Middletown Delaware, I have a 6 acre lot. We have only looked around the house and out maybe an acre, still have a lot to look at.  Its going to be rough though because the acreage is all woods and it get pretty thick.  The wife and I are spending a lot of time clearing paths and old dead trees.  I am pretty sure will will find a lot more if we get enough energy to dig deeper as we are only surface digging right now.

 Greg


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2007)

Those 3 part Dyott bottles are nice but for some reason people like the oned embossed "PATENT" on the shoulder.
 The pony, well, all I can say is NNIIICCCCEEEE!
 The next 2 look like strap sided flasks, The clear "GUARUNTEED's don't comand much and the amber only slightly more.
 The 4th looks like a "pryof" cap and newer.
 5 a chem or med. I can't lell if it's ABM.
 6 looks like it may have been a beer that the last person poking around may have left but don't quote me on that.


----------

